# CPU-Temperatur anzeigen



## amdfreak (3. März 2011)

Hi Community,

Ich hab mir grade eine manuelle PWM-Lüfter-Steuerung gekauft, mit der ich dann die volle Kontrolle über die Drehzahl meines CPU-Lüfters hab. Jetzt möchte ich gern zB eine 3.5" Anzeige finden, die mir die genaue CPU-Temp anzeigt (es können auch andere Temps ausgelesen werden, ich möchte aber keine Lüftersteuerung). Gibt es sowas überhaupt, und wo kann ich es kriegen ?

Vielen Dank im voraus für eure aufschlussreichen Antworten

mfg amdfreak


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. März 2011)

Schau mal bei caseking.de.


----------



## amdfreak (3. März 2011)

Mein Problem ist, dass mein Gehäuse eine "Tür" hat, weswegen das gesuchte Teil flach sein sollte (also ohne Drehknopf o.Ä.).


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. März 2011)

Dann kommt ja nur noch was externes infrage. NZXT Sentry LXE external Touch-Screen Fan-Controller


----------



## doodlez (3. März 2011)

jo extern dann nur noch, gibt aber auch so kleine Displays die man selber zusammenbauen kann, wird aber wohl einiges an Arbeit machen


----------



## amdfreak (3. März 2011)

Eigentlich möchte ich ja gar keine Lüftersteuerung, sondern nur, dass mir die _echte_ CPU-Temp angezeigt wird. Gibt es da sonst softwäremässig eine Lösung, die mir auch während eines Spiels sowas anzeigt (zB wie der fraps-Counter) ? Ich hab natürlich CoreTemp und Speedfan installiert, weiss aber nicht, wie man die Temps anderweitig anzeigen könnte. Ein Eingabegerät mit Display hab ich nämlich nicht.


----------



## watercooled (3. März 2011)

Logitech G15 kann das! 
Ansonsten ein LCD Display mit passendem Programm.


----------



## RobertK78 (3. März 2011)

hi ich weis nich ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich wollte mir ein lüter steuerungs teil kaufen und zwar das Aerocool Modern-V. Hatt jemmand erfahrung damit. Oder jemmand was besseres?


----------



## n3c (8. März 2011)

Schau da mal rein     

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ernal-Touch-Screen-Fan-Controller::14802.html


----------

